# Roses to paint!



## Patricia Kay (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello Everyone...

I was wondering if anyone would like to paint any of my rose photos???

If you do please post them in this thread and we can comment and discuss the way we paint them or filter them....

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j260/patriciakay/roses/

Here is one to get you started!!!



Look forward to seeing some pics!!!!!!!!

Patricia........


----------



## photogincollege (Oct 9, 2007)

ill give it a shot, i'm no expert but ill try.  I hope you dont mind that i chose a different one then the one you posted, i chose the single rose thats petals were together, it's easier to paint because theres less detail.


----------

